# Road trip advice: SantaFe, NM to Houston TX



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

I've driving the Model 3 to a friend's funeral this Friday. Flying was unbelievably expensive and Houston is only 900 miles away, why not drive the Tesla? Getting there seems easy enough, plenty of superchargers, even here in the desert Southwest. I plan on getting there in one very long day (Friday). So I'm looking to find a hotel in Houston that I can plug in and top off charge overnight first off. (1) What's the best way to do that? Second, the only Supercharger in Houston appears to be north of town, I'll be down south, sorta west of Hobby airport. Plugshare shows a complete dearth of places to plug in down there. (2) Any other suggestions for locating local plug-in places in case I need one? Puttering around Houston, not knowing the "local" plug in scene is the only big uncertainty in my trip planning, getting there looks like a "cakewalk". Will report back on the trip when I get back.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

There's a decent list of Tesla destination chargers in the Houston area on Tesla.com:

https://www.tesla.com/findusm#/?type=destination charger

Mostly hotels. Some are for patrons only and some open to the public. I think there is at least one in the Pearland area that is probably the most convenient for you.

As for supercharging, the guys at the Galleria store told me they're building a few more around town (Sugar Land, Katy, downtown, Baytown and I think Clear Lake area) but I don't know when any of those is scheduled to open. You should be fine though... You'll have enough options.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@tencate , the Teslarati app with its easy to use map is also a good source of info on SCs & destination chargers locations. Worldwide!
If you check it out for the greater Houston area, you'll find that a lot of the entries with pics _are from me_... 

I took advantage of my frequent visits to the area in recent years to populate that! It was a personal hobby when I was there for two weeks with time to kill on part of the weekend! 

Hope this helps!
Safe travels and.... sorry to hear about the funeral...


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, will check that out too. Likely leaving really really early Friday morning and booked one of the hotels that have Tesla destination chargers near the Houston Medical Center which is pretty close to where I need to be. I should be all set.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

tencate said:


> Thanks, will check that out too. Likely leaving really really early Friday morning and booked one of the hotels that have Tesla destination chargers near the Houston Medical Center which is pretty close to where I need to be. I should be all set.


All the best for the trip and courage for what is always a moving experience. 
Sincerely,
Mike


----------

